# Kindle Fire Marware case question



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

For those of you that have the Marware Kindle Fire case, this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Leather-Cover-Marware-Black/dp/B005KDYBIO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329000534&sr=8-2

Does it fold back completely flat for reading? I noticed there's a spiney bit when folded back and i'm wondering if that piece flattens or if it's hard
and prevents it from being laid flat.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the exact same question about this Incipio one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006U5EYK6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Ha, it's one of the first things I always wonder with cases.  

Please help us, people!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Oops I just realized that this should be in the kindle accessories forum...


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got that Marware cover.  

There is a slight angle if you put it down with the cover folded back, but not much of one.

It does have a nice wide elastic that you can slide your fingers into when holding in your hands with the cover back.

I used the folded landscape mode quite often to set it on a desk.  In that mode you have quite a range of angles to work with and it stays put pretty well.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Marty.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51lDrgocvsL._AA115_.jpg This is the splash case for the fire. The spine does indeed let it lay flat when it's folded back.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

MartyS said:


> I've got that Marware cover.
> 
> There is a slight angle if you put it down with the cover folded back, but not much of one.
> 
> ...


Mine folds ABSOLUTELY flat when folded back, and if you want, the elastic strap can be used to hold it firmly. I LOVE this case - it gives "polycarbonate" (plastic!) protection around the back and perimeter of the Fire, and the foldable cover has a soft felt lining to protect the screen. It's SO thin, that it's like having a "skin" covering, with no increase in bulk or weight. For my Fire (and for my wife's Fire!) this is exactly the cases we wanted. $29 at Amazon.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I do not really care for this case (physically it is not as nice as the case I have for my old keyboard 3G kindle...BUT  I do not have any other "fire"case to compare it with)... 

BUT it does fold completely flat and I too find the elastic strap handy ...But I find it not hard, but a pain in the you know what, to set it up vertically to use on a desk to watch a movie etc...

Bob G.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied. 



r0b0d0c said:


> Mine folds ABSOLUTELY flat when folded back, and if you want, the elastic strap can be used to hold it firmly. I LOVE this case - it gives "polycarbonate" (plastic!) protection around the back and perimeter of the Fire, and the foldable cover has a soft felt lining to protect the screen. It's SO thin, that it's like having a "skin" covering, with no increase in bulk or weight. For my Fire (and for my wife's Fire!) this is exactly the cases we wanted. $29 at Amazon.


Can you link me to the case you are talking about, please?  The one I was talking about is usually 44.99, currently on sale for 39.99.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I just received the Marware folio case after having the leather "splash" case for some time.  Besides the weight and bulk issue of the splash case, the framing of the latter makes it difficult or at least awkward to use the ^ in the margin to go back to the home screen.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied.
> 
> Can you link me to the case you are talking about, please?  The one I was talking about is usually 44.99, currently on sale for 39.99.


Oops - guess I chimed in erroneously - sorry! (also a "sorry" to MartyS for my error!)

I was referring to the "Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware, Black" (http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Lightweight-MicroShell-Marware-Graphite/dp/B005HSG3TC/ref=_1_4?pf_rd_p=1343911882&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0051VVOB2&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1C9GQWNB5MZ8SC8CNCXW)
which is the thinner, lighter-weight NON-leather version for $30. I really love this case.

I also looked at the one that you linked, the leather version for $40, and didn't like that as much - thicker and less foldable, I thought.


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep mine folded back most of the time, using the strap over the front to keep it from opening.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

BTW, I discovered the hard way that it's a bad idea to use your Fire in the case while, or immediately after eating greasy snack foods like potato chips.  I need an oil change , but how.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Oops - guess I chimed in erroneously - sorry! (also a "sorry" to MartyS for my error!)
> 
> I was referring to the "Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware, Black" (http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Lightweight-MicroShell-Marware-Graphite/dp/B005HSG3TC/ref=_1_4?pf_rd_p=1343911882&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0051VVOB2&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1C9GQWNB5MZ8SC8CNCXW)
> which is the thinner, lighter-weight NON-leather version for $30. I really love this case.
> ...


I just got this case about a week or so ago and I am not loving it. For some reason, I was expecting the plastic part to be lighter and softer than it is. I was expecting more than just hard plastic for $29.99. As for the pros, the case certainly seems protective for carrying around, and the thick elastic strap works well. I'm just a bit disappointed that the plastic isn't more pliable and rubberized on the outside and just generally more high tech, if that makes any sense.


----------

